# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам много-много радиоламп и .........

## Haliy

*Наименование.	        Шт.	     Цена грн.*

1558	1	60
0,85-5,5-12	4	8,7
12Ж1Л      67-68г.	100	9,6
13ЛО36                05.77г.	1	81
1515(6П6С)	12	48
16ЛО3И              05.84г.	1	120
1А2П    61г.	8	13,2
1Б5-9	28	8,4
1Ж18Б	2	8,1
1Н3С	5	23,1
1П24Б-В              01.90г.	54	5,4
1Ц11П	45	6,3
1Ц1С	5	6,3
2Д9С	45	19,8
2К2М	3	60
2П2П                   09. 56г.	5	48
2Ц2С	29	8,1
30Ц6С	2	60
3Ц22С	3	7,5
4378 Д	1	12
4П1Л	2	12
4Ц6С             02.53г.	2	66
5Ц3С	31	16,5
5Ц4М     	36	10,8
5Ц4М       54г.	4	33
5Ц4С           	36	16,5
5Ц4С           05.60г. "Фигур."	1	33
5Ц8С	11	13,2
6C2C	37	60
6А10С          11.51г.	1	66
6А2П    57-68г.	67	8,1
6А7               07.82г.	7	9,3
6А7               54г.	3	48
6Б8	2	18
6В1П	41	8,1
6Г2          10.67г.,04.60г.	36	9,3
6Г7           10.58г.	1	9,3
6Д14П	336	10,5
6Д20П	1	13,2
6Д22С	141	9
6Д8Д	47	7,5
6Е1П	2	9,3
6Е3П	1	10,8
6Е5С	4	19,8
6Ж10П	36	9
6Ж11П-Е;ЕВ	3	9,9
6Ж12С	8	66
6Ж1Ж	100	9
6Ж1П               06.56г.	150	6,3
6Ж20П	4	10,5
6Ж21П	2	10,5
6Ж2Б-В	100	8,1
6Ж3  	4	9,9
6Ж32П	2	10,8
6Ж38П             	30	5,4
6Ж4 	94	9,9
6Ж43П-Е        71г.	120	8,1
6Ж51П	100	5,4
6Ж52П	11	9,9
6Ж5П	58	3,3
6Ж7              06.65г.,05.62г.	9	9,3
6Ж8	12	9,9
6Ж9П 	75	5,1
6Ж9П -Е	74	5,4
6И1П	20	4,5
6И1П-В	39	5,4
6И1П-К	15	4,5
6К13П	180	5,4
6К13П-ЕВ	100	8,1
6К3	2	9,9
6К4П	280	5,4
6К4П-ЕВ	76	8,1
6К7	100	12
6К7                     55г.	1	27
6ЛК4И	1	60
6ЛО1И	1	90
6Н13С	3	36
6Н15П	41	4,5
6Н1П	       958	3,3
6Н1П-Е	55	6,3
6Н23П	80	9,9
6Н2П	        150	4,2
6Н2П          (бел. ног.)	13	7,2
6Н2П-Е	1	7,2
6Н3П	60	3,9
6Н3П                66-68г.	41	5,4
6Н3П-Е	44	5,4
6Н3П-И           12.70г.	23	5,4
6Н5С	2	39
6Н6П	16	4,8
6Н6П	34	6
6Н6П       бел/ног	77	7,2
6Н7С        	95	5,4
6Н8С	6	12
6Н9С	743	4,5
6П13С	429	8,1
6П14П 	9	12
6П14П-В	9	24
6П15П	26	6,6
6П15П-В	13	8,1
6П18П                77г.	201	6,6
6П1П                  69г.	20	9
6П1П-ЕВ	905	6,6
6П21С	5	18
6П23П	4	7,2
6П31С       	54	13,2
6П36С	8	30
6П3С           	14	16,5
6П3С            	2	12
6П42С	4	33
6П43П-Е	42	6,3
6П44С	3	12
6П45С	1	66
6П6С	17	36
6П6С     52-58г.	4	24
6П6С     59г.	8	42
6П7С           71г.	146	13,2
6П9                   03.67г.	42	4,8
6Р3П	13	12
6Р3С-1	4	54
6С19П               78г.,73г.	23	8,7
6С1Ж	10	7,5
6С1П              06.74г.	64	6,6
6С33С	3	60
6С3П              66г.	10	9,9
6С3П-ЕВ        82г.	14	9,9
6С52Н-В	10	13,2
6С5С	7	13,2
6Ф3П	14	12
6Ф5М              52г.	6	66
6Ф6С    12.70г.	5	24
6Х2П	66	3,3
6Х6С	85	8,1
6Ц10П	92	8,1
6Ц19П	2	8,4
6Ц4П	8	9,9
6Ц5С	137	9,9
6Э5П	325	8,1
6Э5П-И	37	8,1
6Э6П	1	15
CO242	1	420
А101	2	12
В1-0,03/13	1	8,1
Г-807	101	12
Г811            60г.	5	72
ГГ-0,5/5   	7	10,8
ГИ15Б	10	150
ГИ30	1	30
ГМ70	4	90
ГМИ6-1	1	30
ГП5	251	10,8
ГС4Б	2	81
ГС4В	2	81
ГУ13	4	150
ГУ17	38	6,6
ГУ29	5	24
ГУ32	6	21
ГУ-32         56г.	1	33
ГУ-4А          87г.	1	390
ГУ50         12.73г.	38	18,6
ГУ74Б	1	450
ГУ81М	1	270
ДДС-30	21	390
ИШС-15	1	9,9
ЛИ441	22	27
ЛСП-1	1	180
Предохр. Стекл. и керам. 0,25-5А	700	0,24
Предохрон. ПН-50  0,5а;1а;2а;5а  600в.	374	1,2
Р27	1	24
Р-63	1	30
РБ5	1	5,4
РБ-5	6	7,2
РР65	3	81
СГ15П-2	1	9
СГ201С	40	5,4
СГ202Б	3	5,4
СГ2С	49	9,9
СГ303С-1	97	5,1
СГ3П               06.74г.	11	8,1
СГ-3С	6	12
СГ4С	44	9,6
СМН6,3-20	8	2,1
СМН9-60	14	2,1
СЦВ-3	1	30
СЦВ-4	24	60
ТГ3-0,1/1,3	69	4,5
ТКП-300А-1     76г.	25	9,6
ТО141	6	300
ТХ4Б	5	4,8
Ф-23	111	24
Ф-26	38	33
ФЭУ-27	20	8,7
ФЭУ-51	153	6,6
ФЭУ79            06.73г.	1	54
ЭМ-6	22	9,6
ЭМ-7	68	9,9
ЭМ-8	34	9


*Продам панельки.	*
Панел.  без стак.ГУ50  б/у керам.	3	24
Панел. ПЛЗ-1ПД  под  6С33С   б/у   карб.	1	18
Панел. ПЛК-50МД     под ГУ50  б/у керам.	19	48
Панел. Под 6С33С   б/у керам.	1	24
Панел. Под ГУ13     б/у  керам.	1	24
Панел. Под ГУ29     б/у  карб.	1	15
Панельки ПЛ31а-П  карб.	103	4,5
Панельки под ИН18         б/у	5	12
ПЛ       5кон+цент.  Карб.	7	4,5
ПЛ       под 6П3С,6П6С и т.п.  Карб.	49	4,5
ПЛ       под 6П3С,6П6С и т.п.(в плат.встав.)карб.	19	4,8
ПЛ   карб. 11 контактов(бол.) б/у	3	12
ПЛ   под   Г807     б/у    карб.	1	15
ПЛ под 6Н8С ,6П3С  и т.д. керам.  б/у	14	6
ПЛ10-ПШ   (под 13ЛО36В и т.п.)  карб.	135	9,6
ПЛК       7 штыр. Керамика (под калп.)	45	4,5
ПЛК       9 штыр. Керам.   (под калп.)б/у	73	4,2
ПЛК       9 штыр. Керам. (под калп.)	82	4,8
ПЛК      бол. на 4 кон. (керам.)	2	30
ПЛК     7 штыр. Керам.(с пруж.)	46	4,5
ПЛК   9 штыр. под  6П45С,6П36С (керам.)	4	9,6
ПЛК   9 штыр. под  6П45С,6П36С (керам.) б/у	6	8,4
ПЛК7-Э55	95	4,8
ПЛК7-Э60	197	4,8


*ИМПОРТ.	*
TUNGSRAM	Шт.	Упаковка.	
AZ1                    	8	з/у  2н/у	70,2
ECC40                	10	з/у  2н/у	60
EF42                  	35	з/у	49,2
EF80                  	4	з/у  2н/у	49,2
EL41                   	2	з/у	39
EZ80                 	1	н/у	67,2
PL36                  	3	н/у	60
PL83             	2	з/у	39
UL41                  	1	з/у	39
ЕСС85	84	з/у   	39
RFT			
EF80                          	1	з/у	49,2
EL11                       	10	з/у  2н/у	112,2
EL36                          	5	н/у	70,2
EZ11                   	3	з/у  1н/у	60
WF   (ГДР)			
StR 150/20        	3	н/у	39
ЕСС84            	1	н/у	60
RWN			
EAA91                	5	н/у	28,2
PHILIPS			
85A2                 	5	н/у	33,6
E80F                   	2	з/у	70,2
E80L                	9	н/у	70,2
E83F                     	2	з/у	70,2
EF80	1	н/у	60
MAZDA			
OA2                    	3	з/у	49,2
Belvu			
6J7       MG       	15	з/у  1н/у	100,2
HALTRON  (Англия)			
2Х2                  	3	з/у	49,2
VALVO  (Holland)			
E80L                	3	з/у	70,2
TELEFUNKEN    (Германия)			
PL83            	1	н/у	49,2
TESLA   (Чехословакия)			
EF183             	3	н/у	39
PCC88           	1	н/у	34,2
PCF82              	1	н/у	34,2
TELAM			
EF184	1	н/у	34,2
EF80	1	н/у	34,2
EL84  TC              	2	н/у	34,2
PLC84	1	н/у	34,2
M			
EY86                	1	н/у	34,2
EAA91              	1	н/у	34,2
Не извт.			
HPL83	1	н/у	34,2
TUNGSRAM			
DG7-113A       (трубка)	1		70,2
*н/у нет упаковки,з/у заводская упаковка.			
*

*Продам индикаторы.	*
Наименование.	Шт.
Z573M	4	12
ИВ(13 разрядные)	6	12
ИВ11	45	3
ИВ12	32	5,4
ИВ16   	81	3,3
ИВ17	1	5,4
ИВ18	3	9
ИВ21	4	3,3
ИВ22	18	4,8
ИВ26	3	12
ИВ27М	1	13,2
ИВ28А	3	8,7
ИВ3	144	5,4
ИВ3А	4	3
ИВ4	7	9,6
ИВ6	161	3,3
ИВ8	2	3,3
ИВ9	11	9
ИВЛ1-8/13	19	12
ИЖЦ5-4/8	1	18
ИЛЦ2-12/8Л	6	7,5
ИЛЦ3-5/7	2	8,1
ИН1    	114	2,4
ИН14	2	9
ИН15А  	230	4,8
ИН17	13	5,4
ИН18	1	120
ИН19А	38	4,8
ИН19Б  	48	4,8
ИН19В	6	4,8
ИН2    	178	2,7
ИН24	38	3,3
ИН3    	100	3,3
ИН3    	74	3,3
ИН4    	207	4,5
ИН7    	94	3,3
ИНС1   	342	1,8
ИФК-50	5	12
Конд. ВМ 100пФ. 10кв.	1	52,8
МТХ90	131	2,7
*Цены указаны в гривнах.*
т.+380973391462  Александр

----------


## PASHASV

Хоть пару цен укажи.... Так положено.

----------


## Haliy

Цена по запросу.

----------


## Zloybu

фигасе, наверное дедушка на радиоламповом заводе работает  :smileflag: 
Интересует :
6Х6С 
6Н8С
5Ц3С

----------


## vovan_feo

Интересует 5Ц4С - 4шт 6Н7С - 2 шт. Еще интересно было бы узнать какие есть аналоги у лампы 6550.
А коннекторы под них есть??

----------


## Haliy

6Х6С по 8грн.
6Н8С по 12грн.
5Ц3С по 18грн.
5Ц4С по 18грн.
6Н7С по 6грн.
+380973391462  Александр.Пишите-звоните.

----------


## Haliy

Есть 5Ц4С           05.60г. "Фигур." (Кобра) 1шт.

----------


## Punk-182

6п6с и панельки
6н2п и панельки
Какие цены и какие варианты панелек есть для них?
Я так понимаю среди иностранных естьи совсем древности?
Каких годов примерно, это уже такие коллекционные гены играют)

----------


## Sblek

хочется тему удалить , потому как цена "от 2 гр" так сказать "неканает" ,поэтому настоятельно попрошу афтара поставить цену , я не настаиваю чтоб сразу на все но тем неменее за 2-3 раза вполне можно
напоминаю , что вы имеете возможность *редактировать* 1 пост в течении месяца а аткже сами его закрыть

----------


## Haliy

Цены на :
6Н2П 821шт. 4,2грн.
6П6С остались только дорогие:
6П6С 17шт. 36грн.
6П6С 52-58г. 4щт. 24грн.
6П6С 59г. 8шт. 42грн.
Жду поступлений 6П6С по дешевле.Будут на следующей неделе по 8грн.
Панельки есть керамика ,есть карболит.
Импорт года выпуска где то 50 годов.

----------


## Haliy

Проданы:
ИН12
6П6С
6П41С
6Н2П
6Н1П
Список отредактирован(проданные количества ламп удалены со списка)

----------


## Haliy

Добавились:
6П6С  06.68г.   24щт. по 8грн.
6П6С  08.69г.   6шт.  по  8грн.
6П6С  03.73г.   10шт. по  8грн.
6П6С  09.63г.   4шт.  по  8грн.
+380973391462   Александр

----------


## Haliy

Добавилась:
6П3С   "Кобра" 1954г.

----------


## legal name

6ф3п какого года?

----------


## Haliy

6Ф3П  14шт..(12шт.   90г.,2шт. 83г.)
Новое поступление:
6Р4П
6Ж32
6П45С
6С63Н
6С62Н
6С51Н
6П6С
1515
6Ж52П
6П15П-ЕВ
6П15П
6П14П
6П14П-К
6П3С
6Н23П-ЕВ
6Н23П
6Ж11П-Е
6Н24П
СГ1П
СГ2П
СГ3П
3Ц18П
6К3
6А7
6Ж3
6Ж8
6К7
6Ж7
6П41С
6Ж9
6Н6П
6Ф3П
6Г7
6Е1П
6Х6С

*Импорт*
EL84
E80CC
E81L
EF80
ECC85
E81H
ECC82
PCC88
150C2
ECH81
+380973391462 Александр.Пишите-звоните.

----------


## Haliy

Список новый цены старые:
Продам  ЭВП.
1562
1625
0,85-5,5-12
10Ж12С
10Ж3Л
12Г1
12Ж1Л      67-68г.
12Ж8
12К4         55г.
12П17Л
12С3С
150С5-30     47г.
1515(6П6С)
1558      58г.
1578(6Н8С мет.)
1А1П
1А2П    61г.
1Б1П
1Б5-9
1Ж18Б
1К1П          57г.
1К2П
1Н3С
1П24Б-В              01.90г.
1Ц11П
1Ц1С
1Ц7С
1Э1П       59г.
2Д1С
2Д9С
2Ж27Л
2Ж2М    59г.
2К2М
2К2М          47г.
2К2М        53г.
2П1П
2П29Л
2П2П                   09. 56г.
2Ц2С
30П1М     48-50г.
30П1С        56г.
30Ц6С
3Ц18П
3Ц22С
4378 Д
4Ж1Л        56г.
4П1Л
4П1Л       59г.
4Ц14С
4Ц6С             02.53г.
5Ц3С
5Ц3С       60г.
5Ц3С   69г.
5Ц4М     
5Ц4М       54г.
5Ц4С           
5Ц4С           05.60г. "Фигур."
5Ц8С
6550WE
6C2C
6J5-GT         50-51г.
6SA7                  50г.
6SK7                   49г.
6SP7      49г.
6V6GT
6А10         49-50г.
6А10С          11.51г.
6А2П    57-68г.
6А3П
6А7               07.82г.
6А7               54г.
6А8
6А8         50-55г.
6Б8
6Б8
6Б8С
6В1П
6Г2          10.67г.,04.60г.
6Г7
6Г7           10.58г.
6Г7С           49г.
6Д14П
6Д20П
6Д22С
6Д8Д
6Е3П
6Е5С
6Ж10П
6Ж11П-Е;ЕВ
6Ж12С
6Ж1Ж
6Ж1П               06.56г.
6Ж20П
6Ж21П
6Ж27Л         55-57г.
6Ж2Б-В
6Ж3  
6Ж32П
6Ж38П             
6Ж4 
6Ж43П-Е        71г.
6Ж51П
6Ж52П
6Ж5П
6Ж7              06.65г.,05.62г.
6Ж7              49-55г.
6Ж8
6Ж9П 
6Ж9П -Е
6И1П
6И1П-В
6И1П-К
6К13П
6К13П-ЕВ
6К3
6К3         54- 58г.
6К4           59г.
6К4П
6К4П-ЕВ
6К7
6К7                     55г.
6К7          53г.
6Л7
6Л7            51г.
6Н13С
6Н15П
6Н1П
6Н1П-ВИ
6Н1П-Е
6Н1П-ЕВ
6Н23П
6Н24П
6Н27П
6Н2П
6Н2П          (бел. ног.)
6Н2П-Е
6Н3П
6Н3П                66-68г.
6Н3П-Е
6Н3П-И           12.70г.
6Н5С
6Н5С  54-59г.
6Н6П       бел/ног
6Н6П-И
6Н6П-ОС
6Н7С        
6Н7С    57-67г.
6Н8С
6Н8С    51,58г.   
6Н8С    65-66г.
6Н8С мет.
6Н9С
6Н9С     54-58г.  Мет.
6П13С
6П14П-В
6П14П-ЕВ
6П15П
6П15П-В
6П15П-ЕВ
6П18П                77г.
6П1П                  69г.
6П1П-ЕВ
6П21С
6П23П
6П31С       
6П36С
6П3С           
6П3С            
6П3С    "кобра"  52-54г.
6П3С-Е
6П41С
6П42С
6П43П-Е
6П44С
6П45С
6П6С
6П6С        57г.
6П7С           71г.
6П9                   03.67г.
6Р3С-1
6Р4П
6Р7       41г.
6С19П               78г.
6С1Ж
6С1П              06.74г.
6С2С          
6С2С         51г.
6С33С-В
6С3Б
6С3П              66г.
6С3П-ЕВ        82г.
6С40П
6С41С
6С45П-Е
6С4П-ЕВ
6С4С
6С5       49г.
6С51Н-В
6С5М          46-49г.
6С5С    
6С5С          51г.
6С62Н
6С63Н
6С6Б-В
6С7Б-В
6С8С       54г.
6С9Д
6Ф3П
6Ф5М              52г.
6Ф6М-1        53г.
6Ф6С
6Ф7                   64г.
6Х2П
6Х6М       мет.   50г.
6Х6С
6Х6С      мет.
6х6С мет.   55Г.
6Ц10П
6Ц13П
6Ц19П
6Ц4П
6Ц5С
6Э5П
6Э5П-И
6Э6П-Е
7Ж12С          65г.
CO-242        50г.
EL34
А101
В1-0,03/13
ВО-188    58г.
Г1625
Г412       58г.
Г471    49г
Г-807
Г811            60г.
Г837
ГГ1-05/5
ГИ15Б
ГИ3 
ГИ30
ГК71
ГКЭ-100     50-51г.
ГМ5Б
ГП5
ГС24Б
ГС4Б
ГС4В
ГУ17
ГУ-18-1
ГУ19-1
ГУ29
ГУ32
ГУ-32         56г.
ГУ-4А          87г.
ГУ50         12.73г.
ГУ81М
ИФК-50
ИШС-15
ЛИ441
ЛСП-1
ЛТ-2
МТХ90
ОГ4
Р27
Р-63
РБ-5
РР65
СБ-245        45г.
СГ15П-2
СГ1П
СГ201С
СГ201С  чер.
СГ202Б
СГ2П
СГ2С
СГ303С-1
СГ3П               06.74г.
СГ-3С
СГ4С
СО-242          57г.
СО-243         46г.
СО-245        46г.
СО-257       58г.
СЦВ-3
СЦВ-4
ТГ3-0,1/1,3
ТКП-300А-1     76г.
ТХИ2С-В
УБ-240       45-47г.
Ф-23
Ф-26
ФЭУ-100
ФЭУ-106
ФЭУ-27
ФЭУ-38
ФЭУ-39А
ФЭУ-51
ФЭУ79            06.73г.
ЭМ5
ЭМ-6
ЭМ-7
ЭМ-8

ИМПОРТ.
Тungsram
150C2
6AU6
6X4
E80CC
E81H
E81L
ECC40                
ECC82
EF36
EF42                  
EF80                  
EF86
EL41                   
EZ80                 
PCC88
PL36                  
PL83             
UL41                  
ЕСС85
Polam
EL84
Rft
EF80                          
EL36                          
EZ11                   
Wf
EF80
StR 150/20        
ЕСС84            
Rwn
EAA91                
Philips
85A2                 
E80F                   
E80L                
E83F                     
EF80
Mazda
OA2                    
Belvu
6J7       MG       
Haltron
2Х2                  
Valvo
E80L                
Telefunken
PL83            
Tesla
11TA31 VK
6F36 FU
6L43  SG
6L43 RS
6L43 RT
6L43 SF
6L43 SH
EAA91
ECH81
EF183             
EL84
EL95
EZ81
PCC88           
PCF82              
PY82 VL
QQE 03/12
RA0007B
Telam
EF184
EF80
PL84 
PL84 JA 
PL84 LA
PLC84
M
EAA91              
EY86                
Не извт.
2Z2
HPL83
Тungsram
DG7-113A       (трубка)
Rca
6R7
VR-150/30
Ken-red
6B8
6H6      46г.
6J5
6J5
6F6

Продам индикаторы.
Наименование.
Z573M
ИВ(13 разрядные)
ИВ11
ИВ16
ИВ17
ИВ21
ИВ22
ИВ26
ИВ27М
ИВ28А
ИВ3
ИВ3А
ИВ4
ИВ6
ИВ8
ИВ9
ИВЛ1-8/13
ИВЛМ1-1/7
ИЖЦ5-4/8
ИЛЦ2-12/8Л
ИН 24
ИН1    
ИН15А  
ИН17
ИН19А
ИН19Б  
ИН19В
ИН2    
ИН3    
ИН3    
ИН4
ИН7    
ИНС1   

Продам панельки.
Панел.  без стак.ГУ50  б/у керам.
Панел. ПЛЗ-1ПД  под  6С33С   б/у   карб.
Панел. ПЛК-50МД     под ГУ50  б/у керам.
Панел. Под 6С33С   б/у керам.
Панел. Под ГУ13     б/у  керам.
Панел. Под ГУ74Б   карб.
Панельки ПЛ31а-П  карб.
Панельки под ИН18         б/у
ПК-3
ПЛ       5кон+цент.  Карб.
ПЛ       под 6П3С,6П6С и т.п.  Карб.
ПЛ   карб. 11 контактов(бол.) б/у
ПЛ под 6Н8С ,6П3С  и т.д. керам.  б/у
ПЛ под 6Н8С ,6П3С  и т.д. керам.  Нов.
ПЛ10-ПШ   (под 13ЛО36В и т.п.)  карб.
ПЛК       7 штыр. Керамика (под калп.)
ПЛК       9 штыр. Керам.   (под калп.)б/у
ПЛК       9 штыр. Керам. (под калп.)
ПЛК      бол. на 4 кон. (керам.)
ПЛК     7 штыр. Керам.(с пруж.)
ПЛК   9 штыр. под  6П45С,6П36С (керам.)
ПЛК   9 штыр. под  6П45С,6П36С (керам.) б/у
ПЛК7-Э55
ПЛК7-Э60
т.+380973391462  Александр
Цена,количество по запросу.

----------


## Haliy

Новый список :
Продам  ЭВП.
1562
1625
0,85-5,5-12
10Ж12С
10Ж3Л
12Г1
12Ж1Л      67-68г.
12Ж8
12К4         55г.
12П17Л
12С3С
13П1С                52-53г.
150С5-30     47г.
1515(6П6С)
1А1П
1А2П    61г.
1Б5-9
1Н3С
1П24Б-В              01.90г.
1Ц11П
1Ц1С
1Ц7С
1Э1П       59г.
2Д1С
2Д9С
2Ж27Л
2Ж2М    59г.
2К2М
2К2М          47г.
2К2М        53г.
2П1П
2П29Л
2П2П                   09. 56г.
2Ц2С
30П1М     48-50г.
30П1С        55-64г.
30Ц6С
3Ц18П
3Ц22С
4378 Д
4Ж1Л        56г.
4П1Л
4П1Л       59г.
4Ц14С
4Ц6С             02.53г.
5Ц3С
5Ц3С       60г.
5Ц4М     
5Ц4М       54г.
5Ц4С           
5Ц4С           05.60г. "Фигур."
5Ц8С
6550WE
6J5-GT         50-51г.
6SA7                  50г.
6SK7                   49г.
6SR7      49г.
6А10         49-50г.
6А10С          11.51г.
6А2П    57-68г.
6А3П
6А7               07.82г.
6А7               54г.
6А8
6А8         50-55г.
6Б8
6Б8
6Б8С
6В1П
6Г2          10.67г.,04.60г.
6Г7
6Г7           10.58г.
6Г7С           49г.
6Д14П
6Д20П
6Д22С
6Д8Д
6Е1П
6Ж10П
6Ж11П-Е;ЕВ
6Ж12С
6Ж1Ж
6Ж1П               06.56г.
6Ж20П
6Ж21П
6Ж27Л         55-57г.
6Ж2Б-В
6Ж3  
6Ж32П
6Ж38П             
6Ж4 
6Ж43П-Е        71г.
6Ж51П
6Ж52П
6Ж5П
6Ж7              06.65г.,05.62г.
6Ж7              49-55г.
6Ж8
6Ж9П 
6Ж9П -Е
6И1П
6И1П-В
6И1П-К
6К13П
6К13П-ЕВ
6К3
6К3         54- 58г.
6К4           59г.
6К4П
6К4П-ЕВ
6К7
6К7                     55г.
6К7        51 -53г.
6К9М    мет. Цок.             49г.
6К9С  51г.
6Л7
6Л7            51г.
6Н13С
6Н15П
6Н1П
6Н1П-ВИ
6Н1П-ЕВ
6Н23П
6Н24П
6Н27П
6Н2П
6Н2П          (бел. ног.)
6Н3П
6Н3П                66-68г.
6Н3П-Е
6Н3П-И           12.70г.
6Н5С
6Н5С  54-59г.
6Н6П       
6Н6П-ИР
6Н7С        
6Н7С    50-67г.
6Н-8М       51г.
6Н8С
6Н8С    51,58г.   
6Н8С    65-66г.
6Н8С мет.
6Н9С
6Н9С     54-58г.  Мет.
6П13С
6П15П
6П15П-В
6П15П-ЕВ
6П18П                77г.
6П1П                  69г.
6П1П-ЕВ
6П21С
6П23П
6П31С       
6П36С
6П3С           
6П3С            
6П3С    "кобра"  52-54г.
6П3С-Е
6П41С
6П43П-Е
6П45С
6П6С
6П6С        57г.
6П7С           71г.
6П9                   03.67г.
6Р3С-1
6Р4П
6Р7       41г.
6С19П               78г.
6С1Ж
6С1П              06.74г.
6С2С          
6С2С         51-56г.
6С33С-В
6С3Б
6С3П              66г.
6С3П-ЕВ        82г.
6С40П
6С41С
6С4П-ЕВ
6С4С
6С5       49г.
6С51Н-В
6С5М          46-49г.
6С5С    
6С5С          51-59г.
6С62Н
6С7Б-В
6С8С       52-54г.
6С9Д
6Ф3П
6Ф5М              52г.
6Ф6М-1       51- 53г.
6Ф6С
6Ф7                   64г.
6Х2П
6Х5С       50г.
6Х6М               48г.
6Х6М       мет.   50г.
6Х6С
6Х6С      мет.
6х6С мет.   55г.
6Ц10П
6Ц13П
6Ц19П
6Ц4П
6Ц5С
6Э5П
6Э5П-И
6Э6П-Е
7Ж12С          65г.
CO-242        50г.
EL34
Z-62 D (6Ж6С)         46-48г.
В1-0,02/20    57г.
В1-0,03/13
ВО-116
ВО-188    58г.
Г1625
Г412       58г.
Г471    49г
Г-807
Г-807
Г811            60г.
Г837
ГГ1-05/5
ГИ15Б
ГИ3 
ГИ30
ГК71
ГКЭ-100     50-51г.
ГМ5Б
ГП5
ГС24Б
ГС4Б
ГС4В
ГУ17
ГУ-18-1
ГУ19-1
ГУ29
ГУ32
ГУ-32         56г.
ГУ4
ГУ-4А          87г.
ГУ50         12.73г.
ГУ81М
ДДС30
ИФК-50
ИШС-15
ЛИ441
ЛСП-1
ЛТ-2
ОГ4
Р27
Р-63
РБ-5
РР65
СБ-245        45г.
СГ15П-2
СГ1П
СГ201С
СГ201С  чер.
СГ202Б
СГ2П
СГ2С
СГ303С-1
СГ3П               06.74г.
СГ-3С
СГ4С
СО-148
СО-241    40г.
СО-243         46г.
СО-243    40г.
СО-244             52г.
СО-245        46г.
СО-257    47г.
СО-258            52г.
СЦВ-3
СЦВ-4
ТГ2-0,1/0,1     58г.
ТГ3-0,1/1,3
ТКП-300А-1     76г.
ТХИ2С-В
УБ-240       45-47г.
УО-104
Ф-23
Ф-26
ФЭУ-100
ФЭУ-106
ФЭУ-27
ФЭУ-38
ФЭУ-39А
ФЭУ-51
ФЭУ79            06.73г.
ЦГ-1
ЦГ-4
ЭМ5
ЭМ-6
ЭМ-7
ЭМ-8
ИМПОРТ.
Тungsram
150C2
6AU6
6X4
E80CC
E81H
E81L
ECC40                
ECC82
EF36
EF42                  
EF80                  
EF86
EL41                   
EZ80                 
PCC88
PL36                  
PL83             
UL41                  
ЕСС85
Polam
EL84
Rft
EF80                          
EL36                          
EZ11                   
Wf
EF80
StR 150/20        
ЕСС84            
Rwn
EAA91                
Philips
85A2                 
E80F                   
E80L                
E83F                     
EF80
Mazda
OA2                    
Belvu
6J7       MG       
Haltron
2Х2                  
Valvo
E80L                
Telefunken
PL83            
Tesla
11TA31 VK
6F36 FU
6L43  SG
6L43 RS
6L43 RT
6L43 SF
6L43 SH
EAA91
ECH81
EF183             
EL84
EL95
EZ81
PCC88           
PCF82              
PY82 VL
QQE 03/12
RA0007B
Telam
EF184
EF80
PL84 
PL84 JA 
PL84 LA
PLC84
M
EAA91              
EY86                
Не извт. произв.
2Z2
HPL83
Тungsram
DG7-113A       (трубка)
Rca
6R7
VR-150/30
VT-131(12SK7)
VT-132(12K8)
VT-200(SC278A)
VT-209 (12SC7)
Ken-red
6B8
6F6
6H6      46г.
6J5
6J5
VT-198A 
VT-207 (SC883P)
VT-96 (6N7)
SYLVANIA   USA
1H5GT/G  (VT-233)
т.+380973391462           Александр
Цена,количество по запросу.

----------


## Haliy

UP

----------


## alex88

Здраствуйте скажите пожалуйста по чём 6н24п

----------


## funkmeister88

Интересуют такие позиции.
2К2М 47г. какова цена?
Есть ли лампы 2ж27л в количестве 8 штук, на зип для приемника р-311.В дальнейшем может прикуплю ещё их, мало не бывает.)
Есть ли панели под 2ж27л , 12ж1л и подобные? Увы не помню точного названия.И какова цена вопроса

----------


## funkmeister88

Также цена вопроса на:
ПЛ под 6Н8С ,6П3С и т.д. керам. б/у
ПЛ под 6Н8С ,6П3С и т.д. керам. Нов.

----------


## funkmeister88

И есть что то из ламп довоенного производства, пентодов?

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
ГИ30
ГМИ90
ГМИ6
30Ц6С

----------


## Haliy

Вот.

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
6Н6П
6Г7
12С3С
5Ц3С
6Н9С
Г411
6Е5С
6Е1П
6Е3П
ГУ29

----------


## Haliy

Продам 6С33С-В 50шт по 75грн.
+380973391462  Александр

----------


## Haliy

6Г2 проданы.

----------


## Haliy

Продам ГМИ90 за 4000грн.(новые,в заводской упаковке)
+380973391462 Александр

----------


## GreatLion

Интересуют такие лампы, их цена, наличие:
6Н2П - 3шт -
6П20С - 2шт -
6П42С - 2шт -
6П45С - 2шт -

----------


## Haliy

Новое поступление
6П3С
6П6С
1579
6С45П-Е
6И1П-ЕВ
6Е1П
ИН14
ИН8-2
1А2П
6П44С
6Г2

----------


## анахорет

рабочие?

----------


## Haliy

Новые.

----------


## GeorgeBerk

Итересуют 6н8с в МЕТАЛЛЕ и срочно.

----------


## GreatLion

интересуют панельки под 6П3С. желательно керамика.
есть ли такие и почем...

----------


## Redrik

купил бы лампы : 6с41с  и 2с4с или 6с4с

----------


## Haliy

Новое поступление
6Э6П-В
6Э15П

----------


## Haliy

Смотрите почту.

----------


## Haliy

Ответил.

----------


## Haliy

Появилась 6Н8С МЭЛЗ только одна

----------


## Haliy

Продам.

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение 
6Н8С

----------


## Haliy

Новое поступление
6Е5С 27шт. новые проверенные
+380973391462  Александр

----------


## Haliy

Продам новые
6П14П-К 26шт.
6Н23П 86шт.
+380973391462 Александр

----------


## Haliy

6П14П-К проданы

----------


## filbob

лампа ГУ 50 новая? если да как ее купить?

----------


## DLar

Куплю пяток 
6Л7
6Л7 51г.
Новые это лампы или юзаные?
а также десяток КЕРАМИЧЕСКИХ  панелек под старые металлические лампы такого типа.
Сообщите пож. цену с пересылкой в Киев.

----------


## Haliy

Новое поступление:
6П14П-ЕВ
6Е5С
6Н8С МЭЛЗ
6Н8М МЭЛЗ
6Ф7
6Е1П
6П3С "Кобра"
СО242
СО243
СО257
+380973391462 Александр

----------


## Haliy

Продам

----------


## Haliy

Поступили
6П44С

----------


## dantez

мене цікавлять 6с2с,6с5с,6ф6с.гу48,гм70 в яка ціна або краще прайс на [email protected] .net

----------


## Haliy

Продам.

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
6С33С-В
6П6С

----------


## Yurian

есть 6э5п?

----------


## dantez

скажите 6с2с,6с5с,6Ф6с, ГГ1-5\5 и панельки к ним, и какая цена.
[email protected]

----------


## Haliy

Ответил.

----------


## Haliy

Продам

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
6П3С-Е
6П3С
6П14П-ЕВ

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение

6П3С 200шт.

----------


## Haliy

Продам

----------


## паша17

какая из всех самая раритетная?

----------


## Haliy

УО104
ВО116
СО148

----------


## Yurian

У вас, случаем, нет трубки 5ло38?

----------


## Haliy

Такой трубки нет.

----------


## Cторож

Панельки к лмпе Г-807 есть?

----------


## Haliy

Панелек к Г807 нет.

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
5Ц3С черный анод
7П12С
6Н8С  60х-г.
2Э2П
6Б8
6Ц17С
1Б2П
6П3С 54-58х-г.
4П1Л
6Г1
ГУ4  48г.
6Ф6С
6К3

----------


## Haliy

Продам

----------


## and-kuril

12AX7, ECC83 есть?

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
ПЛК-8(панельки для 6Н8С,6П6С и т.д.) б/у,керамика.

----------


## Yurian

Почем 5Ц3С?

----------


## Haliy

Ответил.

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
6Е5С
6Е5С Кобра
6Ф3П
6Е1П
6Е3П
6Н6П
ИН14
ИН16
18046
ЕСС80

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
6П3С-Е  100шт.

----------


## waterman

Привет! ЕстьХ ( ижц5-4 8) 3шт. стоимость и если, как забрать?

----------


## Haliy

Уже проданы.

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
6П3С
6Ж11П-Е
6Ж49П-ДР
6С33С-В
6П6С

----------


## Haliy

6П6С проданы.

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
6Н5С
5Ц3С

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
6Н6П
6Н23П-ЕВ
ЕСС81
6Н9С
6П3С

----------


## Haliy

Лампы новые

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение новые в заводской упаковке:
6П3С
6П3С-Е
6Н6П
6Н6П-И
6С33С-В

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
6Н5С 20шт. 67год.

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
6П14П-ЕВ
6П14П

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
6П3С-Е
6С33С-В

----------


## Haliy

Продам 
6П14П-ЕВ 38шт.

----------


## Haliy

Новые.

----------


## Haliy

Продам

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
6С33С-В
6П3С-Е
6Н6П
6Н1П-ЕВ

----------


## Haliy

6С33С-В 42шт.

----------


## моня76

EL 36 есть еще?

----------


## Haliy

Да

----------


## remake

Хотелось бы приобрести 6н2п. 
Моё мыло: [email protected]

----------


## dimonias

Есть ли в наличии:
6П6С, какого года и почем?
новые панельки керамические к 6П6С?

----------


## Haliy

Продам

----------


## Totemaher

6F6 пара будет? Почем?

----------


## Haliy

6F6 есть только 1шт.

----------


## Haliy

Продам 
2Ж2М 46-47г.

----------


## kitten84

есс83/12ах7/е83сс,  что-то из этого имеется?

----------


## Haliy

Продам 6С33С-В

----------


## iury.gri

куплю 6с4с 6с5с 6с33с-в 6с41с 6н5с 6н13с 5ц3с 5ц8с 6с45с укажите цену

----------


## Haliy

Продам 6С33С-В 53шт.  по 90грн.

----------


## Haliy

Проданы
6С33С-В
6П14П-ЕВ

----------


## Haliy

Продам 6П3С-Е 118шт.

----------


## Haliy

Продам

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение 6Ж11П-ЕВ 50шт.

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
2К12М
6Ф7
6Н2П-ЕВ

----------


## Haliy

6P3S Кобра Telam Проданы

----------


## skif-bst

6п3с, 6п3с-е, 6н7с, 5ц4с наличие и цены
[email protected]
спасибо

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
6А10С
6С51Н-В
6С52Н-В
6Н7С мет. цок.
6Е5С
6П3С Кобра
6Н9С

----------


## sssrsssr

Господа ! Извините ,что в чужой теме , могу продать прибор для проверки радиоламп. Новый(старого выпуска) комплектный. Если кого интересует - в личку.

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
ГК71
6Н1П-ЕВ
6Ж8

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
6С33С 8шт. по 50грн.
ГУ81М 3шт. по 180грн.
1579 (серебристый анод.)
6Н9С 57г.(серебристый анод.)
+380973391462 Александр

----------


## cooper_pr

привіт! цікавлять 6п31с і 6г2 !
[email protected]

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
6С4С
6С41С

----------


## dimonias

Доброго времени. Есть ли у вас в наличии ГМИ-6 2шт и 2шт панельки к ним, почем?

----------


## Haliy

Продам
6С33С-В 40шт. новые в упаковке.
+380973391462  Александр

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
6С33С-В в упаковке по 95грн.

----------


## Haliy

Продам 12С3С

----------


## Haliy

Продам

----------


## Haliy

Продам
6Ф6С
6Ф5М

----------


## DelCJ

Здравствуйте! Интересует наличие и цена таких ламп как: 6с19п, 6н6п, 6с4п, 6с33с, 6н23п, 6с41с, 6э6п, ну и соответственно панельки к ним, форма оплаты и способ доставки.

----------


## Sblek

и к ктомуже нахал

----------


## Haliy

Продам

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
ИН18
ИВ16
6П14П
5Ц8С
ВО188
6С33С-В
6Ф5М

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение 
6С33С-В 26шт. в заводской упаковке.
+380973391462  Александр

----------


## Scorpio-met

Здравствуйте. Меня интересует ИВ-3   7штук. Сколько будет стоить и способы возможные доставки.

----------


## Haliy

ИВ 3 все проданы.

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
6П3С
6С45П-Е
6С15П
6П3С-Е
5Ц3С
СО257
СО242

----------


## Haliy

Продам
6С33С-В

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
УО 186

----------


## Haliy

Продам 
6С45П-Е 12шт. по 65грн.

----------


## Haliy

Продам 
5Ц3С 100шт. по 30грн.
+380973391462  Александр

----------


## Haliy

Продам
6П6С 60-70х-г. по 16грн.
6П3С по 18грн.

----------


## Haliy

Продам 
6Н9С 200шт. по 9грн.

----------


## Haliy

ГК71 проданы

----------


## Haliy

Продам новые
6Е3П 84шт. (в индивидуальной упаковке,проверенные)
+380973391462 Александр

----------


## Yura_Kln

6Ф6С - ціна?, рік?, завод?

----------


## Haliy

Продам
6С51Н-В
6С52Н-В
6С53Н-В
6Є12Н-В
+380973391462  Александр

----------


## Agelat

Куплю ПЛ10-пш 1шт.

[email protected]

----------


## Haliy

1579 проданы

----------


## Haliy

6П3С проданы
Остались 6П3С 50-60х-г.

----------


## ГТ

TELEFUNKEN (Германия) 
что есть ?

ЕL12 ?

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
6П42С 2шт.

----------


## юрий227

здрасти меня интересует лампа 6с6б

----------


## Haliy

Нет такой

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
ВО 188
5Ц3С черн. анод

----------


## Empfanger

Интересуют 6С52Н

----------


## Haliy

Продам
Динамики 
6ГД-2 2шт.
НХ 125-4 2шт.

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
Е80СС Philips Gold  4шт.

----------


## Kurtcsplayer

есть в наличии 6п3с-е ? какова цена?

----------


## vikfo

можно фото и цену на 6ГД-2, можно на мыло:  [email protected], не экпериментировали на них  с пропитками

----------


## rza2000

Интересуют лампы 6Ф3П пр.-во (Светлана) новые, по чём и сколько, а также ГУ29 и панельки кним.

----------


## spiderdub80

Интересуют 4П1Л 2шт

----------


## Haliy

Продам
6Н6П-И
6С45П-Е

----------


## Haliy

Продам
6Н8С МЭЛЗ 3шт. 50х-г.(метал. цок.)

----------


## Haliy

Продам
ГИ 46Б
+380973391462  Александр

----------


## Vladimir101

есть ли еще ИН-18?

----------


## Haliy

Проданы

----------


## Haliy

Продам
6П14П-К

----------


## Zmei666

Добрый день! Интересуют E80L.  "70,2"-это что? 70гр за 2? или 70гр 20коп одна?

----------


## Zmei666

Извините.Покупал E80L по 10$. Хотел купить запасной комплект. 15$  это дорого (ну может для меня  )

----------


## Haliy

Продам
6Н8С МЭЛЗ
6Н9С МЭЛЗ

----------


## lipton_power

Интересуют 6Н23П 1шт. 6П3С 2шт. Есть такие?

----------


## Haliy

Продам

----------


## <VAO>

Здравствуйте! Интересует наличие 6Р3С (4шт.), их цена.

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение 
6Н9С МЭЛЗ
6П3С Кобра
6Н8С МЭЛЗ
6Б8С

----------


## Haliy

Продам

----------


## Haliy

Продам новые
6П6С 253шт. по 16грн.
6Н9С 200шт. по 8грн.
6Н6П 200шт. по 12грн.
6П1П-ЕВ 650шт. по 8грн.
6Н1П 600шт. по 5грн.
6Н2П 270шт. по 6грн.
6Н8С 100шт.(60х-г.) по 16грн.
+380973391462 Александр

----------


## дЯдечка

6К4П есть?

----------


## дЯдечка

6к4п есть?

----------


## Haliy

Продам

----------


## Haliy

Продам 
6Ф3П 50шт.
6П3С 50шт.
+380973391462 Александр

----------


## Haliy

Продам новые
6П3С-Е 200шт.
6Н6П-И 200шт.
5Ц8С 80шт.
6Е1П  41шт.
6Е3П 103шт.
6П41С 50шт.
+380973391462  Александр

----------


## al88

6п31с
год
месяц
новая/б/у?
кол-во 
цена?

----------


## d331

Приветствую! Хотелось бы индикатор ИН-9 и лепестки от панели для ГУ-29 (сама лампа пожалуй тоже).

----------


## Haliy

6П3С-Е ПРОДАНЫ
6Ф3П  ПРОДАНЫ

----------


## Haliy

Продам 
6п3с 250шт

----------


## Haliy

Пополнение
ГМ 70 20шт.
23ЛК9Б 1шт.
+380973391462 Александр

----------


## Haliy

Продам 
6П3С 300шт.

----------


## CreatMaster

А вот такие или подобные есть? С цифрами.


И вообще - мне для фото нужны всякие красивые лампы. Покупать их для этого как-то не хочется. Возможно как-то с вами договорится взять на поснимать некоторые лампы. ))
Если да - какие ваши условия?

----------


## Haliy

Продам
6С33С-В
6П3С
ГИ7Б
ГИ46Б
+380973391462  Александр

---------- Сообщение добавлено  01.02.2013 в 08:33 ----------

Продам

----------


## Haliy

Продам

---------- Сообщение добавлено  11.02.2013 в 09:54 ----------

Продам

----------


## Haliy

Продам
6П6С
6П3С
т.0973391462,т.0634607454  Александр

---------- Сообщение добавлено  25.02.2013 в 20:46 ----------

Продам

----------


## Haliy

Продам
ГИ7Б

----------


## Haliy

Продам

----------


## antenn

привет!
По чем ин-16,ин-12, ин18, 2ж27л, 12ж1л?
Можно в личку.

----------


## Yura_Kln

Добро дня.
Потрібно 6Н2П, 6П14П, яка ціна, дата виготовлення, завод?

----------


## Haliy

Продам
6П3С-Е

----------


## Haliy

Продам
6П3С-Е 
6Ж49П-ДР  
6Н6П-И  
6П3С 
6Е3П
6П31С серебр. анод
ГУ29
ГИ7Б  
ГИ 70БТ 
ГИ 46Б 
6П14П 
6П14П-ЕВ 
6С45П-Е
6Ф3П 
6П6С 
6Н8С 
6П44С 
6Н6П-И 
6Ж32П 
6П45С 
Есть количество
т.0973391462,т.0634607454 Александр

----------


## Haliy

Продам

---------- Сообщение добавлено  23.06.2013 в 18:02 ----------

Продам панельки
ПЛК-9Д-55 200шт.
т.0973391462,т.0634607454 Александр

----------


## магветик

есть такая ИВЛ1-7/5?

----------


## Haliy

Нет.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  17.07.2013 в 22:30 ----------

Продам
6С33С  8шт.
ГИ46Б 30шт.
т.0973391462,т.0634607454 Александр

----------


## Valkos

Интересует:
-6Н3П 2шт
-6П14П 2шт
-6Е3П  2шт
- к ним керамические панельки(желательно с пружинками).
Прошу озвучить цену

----------


## Песенка

Сколько хотите за 6Н8С и 6Н9С?

----------


## irbis-07

интерисует состояние,наличие и цена

6А7
6Ж3П-2шт
6Х2П
6П1П
6Е5С
6Ц4П

----------


## Deimon

Что осталось из индикаторных ламп, и почем ?

----------


## Alex1957

Есть ли в наличии ГМ70,из какого материала сделан  анод, и цена?
Есть ли в наличии Г412? И их цена?

----------


## Haliy

Продам
6П3С-Е 50шт
6П3С 50шт.
6П6С 50шт.
6Н13С 50шт.
ГИ7Б 10шт.
ГИ46Б 10шт.
ГИ23Б 10шт.
6С33С-В 4шт.
т.0973391462,т.0634607454 Александр

----------


## Haliy

Продам
6Ф3П 120шт.
ИН 18 8шт.
ИН 14 8шт.
ИН 8-2 11шт.
ИН 14 б/у 5шт.

т.0973391462,т.0634607454 Александр

----------


## Haliy

Продам 
6С33С-В 40шт. по 120грн
т.0973391462,т.0634607454 Александр

----------


## slava0410

Что осталось из индикаторных ламп, и почем и 6Ж32 4 шт

----------


## Haliy

Продам
6П3С
6П6С
6Н6П-И
6Ж32П
6Н23П
6Н23П-ЕВ
6Е1П
6Е3П
+380973391462 Александр

----------


## onmumucm

Интересуют 6п3с-е и 6п13с. Сколько есть и почем?

----------


## Haliy

Продам
Dolam LC-513 3шт. 
ИВ 22 5шт. 
ИВ 4 1шт. 
ИВ 6 4шт. 
ИН 1 225шт. 
ИН 14 б/у 13шт. 
Z 5900M 3шт. 
Z560M 40шт.
ZM 1020 2шт.
ZM1000 (PHILIPS) 12шт. 
Фото по запросу.


Пишите на Haliy-60(собака)mail.ru
т.+380973391462 Александр

---------- Сообщение добавлено  20.03.2014 в 21:30 ----------

Продам

----------


## Haliy

Продам 
6П14П-ЕВ 50шт.
Пишите на Haliy-60(собака)mail.ru
т.+380973391462 Александр

----------


## irbis-07

интерисует
6А8,6К7,6Т7,6Ф6С,6Е5С,5Ц4С.

----------


## butters stotch

нужна под часы. она по маркировке подбирается?

----------


## processor

Здравствуйте.
Меня интересует илц2-12/8, укажите пожалуйста цену.
Возможность отправки Укрпочтою?

----------


## Haliy

Проданы

----------


## Nik_O

ИВ-12 и ИВ-1 есть?
Цена?

----------


## Haliy

Нет проданы.
Продам
ИН14 нов 14шт
ИН14 б/у 137шт
Все индикаторы проверенные
Цена и фото по запросу.
т.+380973391462,0991652260 Александр

----------


## Nik_O

ИН18 и ИН8 - наличие?

----------


## Haliy

Пока нет в наличии.

----------


## Nik_O

А ожидаются? Если да, то когда и сколько будут стоить?

----------


## Haliy

Бываю,но редко.

----------


## irbis-07

Интересует 1А2П

----------


## Вячеслав_Д

Цена 1П24Б-В?

----------


## longcat

Есть ли актуальный список ламп в наличии?

----------


## homoludens

Интересует 6Ф3П. Есть такая?

----------

